# Moving a boat from east coast to west coast via Mexico?



## danads (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Sailnetters,

I was wondering if anybody has had any recent experiences with transporting a boat across Mexico? 

We are considering moving our 30' sailboat from the US east coast to the west coast and it appears that transport prices from Texas to California are higher than we'd like them to be. Sailing via Panama is not an option due to time and crew constraints, unfortunately, so we were wondering if crossing via Mexico at the narrower point would be a better idea? This would still involve some sailing - meaning time - so we'll see if this route it's worth exploring. We'll have to find our balance in the "time is money" equation.

We did some searches on the net but could not find any good information yet (like recommended transport companies or previous experiences).

Thanks for any info.

Dana S.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

You definitely need a good personal recommendation. There may be some good companies that can handle it but be prepared for issues. I can't imagine the BS paperwork/bribes that you might run into there. Living in Texas and hearing of troubles there, I have no desire to cross the border any time soon.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Many years ago I traveled through Mexico and in the middle of the cactus, 300 miles from water, sitting along side of the road was a Coronado 25 laying on its side. I just realized that may be how it got there. lets see, trust an insured carrier with your boat in the US or give some money to a group of people in mexico and then go to the west coast and wait for your boat to arrive. maybe you but not me.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

First off welcome to Sailnet, I see from your join date you are new here, as to your question I think the answer lies in itself. The reason you can't seem to find any information on a shipper to travel across Mexico is there probably aren't many and those that do don't get reviewed as they would here in the states. I would think by the time you factor in airfare, taxes, tarrifs, fees, bribes and assorted other expenses your cost to ship from Texas may not be all that much more. There are a ton of transport companies and hot shot drivers out of Houston, Port Arthur and Beaumont. Most importantly is these companies will be insured and provide a quote that will not be changed once your boat is loaded and on the trip.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sell the boat, drive to California and buy a boat.


----------



## marcusc130 (Oct 8, 2011)

Having driven across Mexico, I can imagine transporting a 30' sailboat would be something like that ice road truckers show. The roads suck, the authorities suck, and the mountains are big near the west coast.


----------



## danads (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and quick replies everybody! 
I thought the Mexico option would be a long stretch, but ... not thaaat dangerous. I really did not know what is it like in Mexico and probably was just wishful thinking.

Anyway, thanks again, your input is valuable. Back to home routes we are.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats the beam on the boat? And welcome to SN.


----------



## danads (Feb 24, 2013)

Beam is 11', Captainmeme. And thanks for the welcome.

ChucklesR has a good point, in this market for the price of the transport you can buy another boat that size. Interesting times we live in.

We still did not look in detail at the feasibility of trailering the boat ourselves from Texas to CA, although a professional company seems preferable.
We'll see.


----------



## c. breeze (Feb 18, 2013)

I like the buying a new boat option. I sold my west coast boat, and bought an east coast boat when I got here, easy peasy- but I sail older 26-29 footers that practically grow on trees. The only reason for me to keep one in that situation would be so I could do the horn or the canal... which I will when time allows. Or if you're totally in love with the current sled... Whatever you do- DO NOT let common sense prevail- as this is sailing, there is always a way that costs more and makes less sense to the outside world, and will result in a similar outcome... That is probably the true way to go hahaha, good luck!!


----------



## Andrew Burton (Oct 22, 2012)

Just ran across info on trucking across Guatemala. It seems that this is done fairly often and there's quite a yachtie crowd in Rio Dulce who have a good handle on things. I'm dealing with some of them getting a boat ready for me to deliver.
Start with Captain John 
riodulcechisme.com - Home

Andy


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"something like that ice road truckers show. "
SHHHH! I just got off the phone with the folks at the History Channel, we're going to do it as a race with four drivers heading off on different routes, scored for speed, fuel consumption, and delivery condition. As executive producer, I'll be paid enough to finally get the cruising kitty in order. Airdate should be this summer. Thanks!


----------



## Armando takata (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello everyone I would like to introduce the company that could take care all of your problems moving a boat all over Mexico USA or Canada, we are specialized on land transportation and move power boats up to 60' or sailboats up to 88' (America's cup) please check our web page at transportes takata .com and visit our gallery of pictures


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Armando, you are about 6 months late.


----------

